# “Identity Verification Requests Increasing”



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

I got this notification today in SF. What’s up??‍♀


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Everyone got it. Daily selfies most likely.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

New false accusations of driver fraud in the near future.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Too many illegal drivers on the road specially in South Florida. I wouldn't mind taking a selfie randomly several times daily if it meant getting rid of illegal drivers.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Thinning out the herds. Yeah!


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

cant you just carry a large picture of the account holders face and use it when asked?


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Making sure you are the person who is supposed to be behind the wheel and not some blond bombshell in a Black Dodge Charger Demon.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

It was so important I got it twice.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Too many illegal drivers on the road specially in South Florida. I wouldn't mind taking a selfie randomly several times daily if it meant getting rid of illegal drivers.


I agree, I think it's a good thing if it gets fake drivers using other people's accounts off the road. It's bad for Uber, Drivers and Pax who might be riding with a felon and not know it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

They should be verifying the paxes are over 18 years old...


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Too many illegal drivers on the road specially in South Florida. I wouldn't mind taking a selfie randomly several times daily if it meant getting rid of illegal drivers.


I agree. Here in Miami, there's a lot of drivers using someone else's account.
I've heard from some riders jumping in cars that are not registered and in some other cases didn't look like the account picture.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

I've heard these complaints from too many riders.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WAHN said:


> It was so important I got it twice.


That's because you're very special.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

AI. Uber sells your photo everytime it is updated. Think about the goldmine behind selling data (e.g. your photo for facial recognition software) that guarantees an updated photo of a person almost daily. All drivers are commodities to Uber.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

yes, because those sharing accounts cant take the 1-20 minutes it takes to get to the person their sharing accounts with to verify & be good to go.

This is security theater but congrats on uber jeopardizing every legit drivers bio metric data to every hacker on the planet along with a million 3rd parties im sire uber sells or "shares" their info with

what a joke less than 1% of drivers share accounts & so much churn does it really matter most drivers dont get passed 100 rides before they figure it out


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

easyrider2020 said:


> yes, because those sharing accounts cant take the 1-20 minutes it takes to get to the person their sharing accounts with to verify & be good to go.
> 
> This is security theater but congrats on uber jeopardizing every legit drivers bio metric data to every hacker on the planet along with a million 3rd parties im sire uber sells or "shares" their info with
> 
> what a joke less than 1% of drivers share accounts & so much churn does it really matter most drivers dont get passed 100 rides before they figure it out


The scammers are doing more illegal activity then rideshare, come to any airport and observe.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> AI. Uber sells your photo everytime it is updated. Think about the goldmine behind selling data (e.g. your photo for facial recognition software) that guarantees an updated photo of a person almost daily. All drivers are commodities to Uber.


dont know why any business would want data on people willing to be degraded at 1970s wages & the government already has it on drivers license & i.d.s really dont see the point other than circle jerking eachother thinking they so up on technology

system can be defeated in minutes by anyone actually envolved in sharing accounts, gotta be in the same city to share - most prob on the same block, house, or community,as its easy to geo block accounts based on drivers licences...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

There was a post on UP about Uber deactivating someone because another account was opened up in Miami FL with the same DL. The OP was from Kentucky or somewhere far away from FL. I think Uber is reacting to something that is spreading that most of do not realize is happening.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The scammers are doing more illegal activity then rideshare, come to any airport and observe.


and?
phone runners were gaming the system 4+ years ago

im sure you speed, why get mad at people taking advantage & teaming up against an illegal app

most inspection forms are fake, most drivers dont have commericial insuramce/ ride share endorsements, i bet most fake their real insurance

good for goose good for gander

I dont compete with people waiting hours for 1 ride cuz I can do it from the bed, 90+% of my rides airport runs & i dont even know where our airport queue is.

i couldnt care less about people sharing accounts, i do care 9 outta 10 times the apps trying to human traffick me & no agency is doing anything about it


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

WAHN said:


> It was so important I got it twice.


Once for each account....


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> AI. Uber sells your photo everytime it is updated. Think about the goldmine behind selling data (e.g. your photo for facial recognition software) that guarantees an updated photo of a person almost daily. All drivers are commodities to Uber.


 So Uber is selling my most updated selfie to the 3rd party data companies? For how much? How can i sell myself?


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

XPG said:


> So Uber is selling my most updated selfie to the 3rd party data companies? For how much? How can i sell myself?


Maybe post it on "Craigs List".


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

XPG said:


> How can i sell myself?


You already are.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Azpilot2211 said:


> cant you just carry a large picture of the account holders face and use it when asked?


Ny thoughts exactly


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

And this is supposed to do what exactly? A marmot can ****ing bypass your stupid selfie system, uber is so ****ing cheap they couldn't even insert measures to fix it right.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I also got a copy of my background check from uber today ,done by checkr.


----------

